# C-Band News



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

C-Band News 

Important Information

CNBC, MSNBC, TV Land Update (3-2-2006)
For those inquiring about the status of CNBC, MSNBC and TV Land, we would like to inform you that these channels are now available in digital format at the following locations. 

Channel G9-500 – CNBC

Channel G9-501 – MSNBC

Channel G9-620 – TV Land

Whereas WPIX is not yet available in digital format, NPS is expecting that it will be available at the following location by 3-2-06, after some techical issues are resolved. 

Channel G9-510 – WPIX

NPS will post any additional channel updates as they become available.


----------

